# HD HomeRun Prime 3 tuner now available for pre-order



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The 3 tuner version of the HD Homerun prime is now available, the 6 tuner version should be released for pre-order sometime in the next 2 weeks.

Available at newegg.

So who else is interested in an alternative to the Ceton card?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The six tuner version would be fantastic if I had cable.


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

The Ceton card does 4 channels doesn't it?

I checked the NewEgg site just now and the 6 channel one still isn't in. 

PS: Can you even push that much data over normal coax?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The Ceton does have 4 tuners, the HDHomeRun 6 tuner version is really just 2 of the 3 tuner versions in 1 box with 2 cable feeds and 2 network connections.


----------

